# Warming Oils for Soap Making Y or N?



## AnitaB (May 29, 2013)

My husband "Bless his Heart", bought some 1oz warming oils from Wal Mart thinking that he was doing a good thing for me. I told him I didn't think I can add those into my soaps. But since I'm so new to this I really don't know...

I would think that since they are called warming oils that they are specifically for pouring into a base to disperse fragrance into the air.


----------



## lsg (May 29, 2013)

I don't think they would be skin safe.


----------



## AnitaB (May 29, 2013)

Ok then I'll just find a warming bowl or something and make my house smell good. For a 99 cent product, not worth driving 22 miles just to get a refund, pointless! Mind you the embarrassment :lolno:


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh, how sweet that he tried to help! :clap: 

I'll admit my gutter brain first thought that you meant certain "massage" oils in the personal care section of the store that warm. Lol!


----------

